# Lack of nurturing?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a healthy looking litter born a couple of weeks ago. they seemed to be doing fine up to about 6 or 7 days, then one was found dead with a swollen lower abdomen. A few more days, and a couple more died. Then I noticed that some of the surviving babies has bloody discharge from the anus and/or the urethra. I tried cleaning it off with a cotton swab moistened with warm water and got one baby to release a large amount of urine, enough to color the swab bright yellow. I did the same with a couple of others, with a release of urine from each, though not in such large quantity.

I'm wondering if the problems may have been a failure of the doe to provide the stimulation necessary for elimination. I also am curious to know at what age babies will pee and poop without that stimulation. Also would like to know if anyone else has seen this kind of thing, and if there is some infectious agent that can cause such a thing.

I had four survivors out of eight; one of the babies that looked to be in trouble is doing fine now, pretty much, though the anus still looked a little sore last night.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They should be able to eliminate without help at about two weeks old, but it wouldn't hurt to keep "helping" a bit after that just to be sure.

It sounds to me like the doe hasn't been helping them eliminate, and waste backed up. If feces and urine remain in the body it can cause sepsis and death.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's kind of what I figured. I've had so many problems with the blue tricolor/splashed pairings and litters; it's been really frustrating!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

That does sound super frustrating, they are very lucky to have you to help them!

I hope all of the little ones do well now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The one who wasn't looking so goos is still having problems; I helped it out, removing a lump of poop/dried urine. I hope it hasn't been too damaged to recover. Of course, it could be a congenital problem; I guess I'll see what I see. I'm going to step in and help at couple of times during the day tomorrow, and if it isn't looking better, I'll probably have to let this one go.

One does what one can. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

